# Help with alternator terminals. Confused!!



## cacharros (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am installing a golf GTD cluster (with tach) in my 84 1.6td passat in order to have a rev counter .
Everything is connected but tach doesn't work.
I checked if I had signal from W post and found... 12volts even with engine not running.
So went to the alternator to see how it was hooked and besides the D+ and B+ it has a separate spade connector with constant 12v (marked as +). The cable connected to it should be in the W terminal, but I don't have one!

What is this + terminal for?
Is it likely that I ruined the tach connecting the signal wire to 12v?

Thanks
(I hope my english is understanble)


----------

